# Egg Detective



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

We have received eggs from Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday. The first two eggs were small and had white speckles...and today we got an egg that was large and had black speckles. Raisin has been squatting a lot lately...do you think this could be an Australorp egg? Or is it still Ataris? The mystery egg is the last picture.


























Last egg//mystery egg


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have no idea. Nice pics.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dont worry about it, eat them!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

looks like my eggs from my reds!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A hen's egg is not always the same every time.My Precious will lay green eggs with a point at the end or it will be rough,a little small or extra big.All from the same hen.She's 4 1/2 y o and lays an egg approximately every 36 hours in my dirty laundry basket,the only place she will lay.She's still on schedule despite the fact the other 24 aren't laying due to the shorter days(well,that's what I tell myself).


----------

